# which charger is the one to get?



## killster1 (Aug 11, 2019)

My current charger 5 port quick charge 3? has started to output less amps than desired (seems they all eventually do this) 

What charger is everyone using?  Devices will be power banks / galaxy s9+ / Iphone xs max / few tablets. (4-5 ports)

was checking out the monoprice obsidian speed plus usb 5 port 80w, ( 45 bux tho.  So i hope the ports last a while. )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 11, 2019)

You're aware that in most cases, multi-port chargers shares the amperage between all ports.
In other words, the more things you plug in, the slower the devices will charge, as they'll get less power each.
So it might just be that you've plugged in too many high-power devices at once?
There's no reason why a charger would drop in terms of power output over time, unless it was an extremely poorly designed device, or battery powered.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You're aware that in most cases, multi-port chargers shares the amperage between all ports.
> In other words, the more things you plug in, the slower the devices will charge, as they'll get less power each.
> So it might just be that you've plugged in too many high-power devices at once?
> There's no reason why a charger would drop in terms of power output over time, unless it was an extremely poorly designed device, or battery powered.



i have a special metal box i have made into a charge station for the* fact that chargers fail and even can be a fire risk*.

Is that your official recommendation that i should continue using the same one since they can never output the wrong amount?  Amazing! 

Anyone else then?  i have at least 3 chargers that have dropped power output over time. i guess you have some elite charger or lesser needs than me.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't think you understand too much about electronics or power delivery...

Yes, electronics can fail and cheap electronics are more likely to fail than quality electronics. Don't buy no-name, uncertified crap from China.
In your case, if it's not UL tested, don't use it.

The chance of something serious happening is very low. Yes, charging phones can cause the batteries to catch fire, but that has nothing to do with the charger, that's about the charging IC and battery technology used in the phone.

I have NEVER in my life, had a charger that's had reduced power output over time in my entire life, but then again, I guess I don't use cheap crap from China either.
Nor do I use my power adapters for 10+ years.
If they were "dropping power output over time" as you say, then this would have lead to plenty of lawsuits to date, but I'm sorry to say, it's just now how it works.
Your phone on the other hand, is likely to take less charge over time, as well as take longer to charge, as that's how batteries work.

And FYI, personally I tend to use the charger that comes with my phone.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't think you understand too much about electronics or power delivery...
> 
> Yes, electronics can fail and cheap electronics are more likely to fail than quality electronics. Don't buy no-name, uncertified crap from China.
> In your case, if it's not UL tested, don't use it.
> ...




wow so that is a great testament to your experience with chargers, you *use the one that comes with your phone* and have never seen a failure! go look at amazon, name brands will start on fire, no not the battery but the charger. I specifically asked for a recommendation for a good 5 port charger. So no i can not use the one that came with my phone as i need to charge 5 things at once. (if you had kids or other people in your life you might need more than one port too!)

im grabbing the monoprice one sure hope its not made in china as i guess those are the only ones with risk of fire!    (ANYTHING PLUGGED IN a LIVE CIRCUIT HAS RISK FOR FIRE)


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2019)

killster1 said:


> wow so that is a great testament to your experience with chargers, you *use the one that comes with your phone* and have never seen a failure! go look at amazon, name brands will start on fire, no not the battery but the charger. I specifically asked for a recommendation for a good 5 port charger. So no i can not use the one that came with my phone as i need to charge 5 things at once. (if you had kids or other people in your life you might need more than one port too!)
> 
> im grabbing the monoprice one sure hope its not made in china as i guess those are the only ones with risk of fire!    (ANYTHING PLUGGED IN a LIVE CIRCUIT HAS RISK FOR FIRE)



If you want help, it may help if you tried listening.

He is questioning your claim that "all chargers drop in output over time."  Frankly, I question it too.  As for a good 5 port charger, I don't really know, but I concur you should read reviews and avoid cheap junk that is not UL listed.



> ANYTHING PLUGGED IN a LIVE CIRCUIT HAS RISK FOR FIRE



Yes, but chargers are generally low risk.  We don't build "custom metal enclosures" for our blenders, either.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 17, 2019)

and... that's why I only buy 1 to 2 port chargers for my Devices "Phone mostly"


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2019)

I can understand a multi-port charging block for 2-3 mobile devices, but not more than that, regardless of the theoretical number of devices it can support at the same time. I've seen a number of these generic ones fail (not catastrophically, but usually the ones off Amazon with the same hardware branded under numerous obscure names). As soon as they start buzzing loudly under load, which many of the generic ones do, that's a clear sign for me to steer clear.

For home use, why not get a trusted power bar and plug them in? Seems much safer to me, not in terms of being a fire risk, but just cheap electronics suffering under the load of 5 Quick Charge devices. You seem to place a lot of faith in that block due to the fact that it's $45, but $45 doesn't really command tremendous respect of quality.

Also, maybe the level-headed @TheLostSwede is trying to help you out here by offering other suggestions you might not have thought of. Have you considered that?


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I can understand a multi-port charging block for 2-3 mobile devices, but not more than that, regardless of the theoretical number of devices it can support at the same time. I've seen a number of these generic ones fail (not catastrophically, but usually the ones off Amazon with the same hardware branded under numerous obscure names). As soon as they start buzzing loudly under load, which many of the generic ones do, that's a clear sign for me to steer clear.
> 
> For home use, why not get a trusted power bar and plug them in? Seems much safer to me, not in terms of being a fire risk, but just cheap electronics suffering under the load of 5 Quick Charge devices. You seem to place a lot of faith in that block due to the fact that it's $45, but $45 doesn't really command tremendous respect of quality.
> 
> Also, maybe the level-headed @TheLostSwede is trying to help you out here by offering other suggestions you might not have thought of. Have you considered that?


whats wrong with charging more than 2-3 devices? 
THanks for asking.. My 80w monoprice charger has been working great. It can power my MR1100 nightHawk netgear hotspot perfectly (took the battery out because of overheating design issues). All the other chargers i have tried dont seem to give it enough amps. WEll at least you gave a idea of what to look for. he said he just uses the charger that came with his phone.. (whaaaa?) SO ya im sure i over reacted when getting non-advise. the charger is in a ammo can fireproof box as i dont trust much anything that charges.

to bad you didnt actually give a option of anything to buy, ive never seen a 5 port power bar "trusted" heh, its funny lots of people view this thread hoping to get a good idea of what to get and instead they just see people spouting off about what not to get while giving zero real options.

https://satechi.net/products/aluminum-power-strip-with-4-usb-charging-ports

is that one that you would recommend? (its not a trusted brand tho i dont have great searching capabilities on my free time hence the reason i asked for good recommendations!)


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 19, 2019)

killster1 said:


> he said he just uses the charger that came with his phone.. (whaaaa?)



He said he does PERSONALLY.  He ALSO gave you advice of what to look for but you are seemingly stuck on his preferences as an indicator of technical skill.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> He said he does PERSONALLY.  He ALSO gave you advice of what to look for but you are seemingly stuck on his preferences as an indicator of technical skill.


you gave zero links too, so why you bothering with a reply? you his lawyer/gf? i dont care what he uses i want a easy link to what to purchase, so another great reply to the pointless thread!

btw he said not to get china non-ul listed item and seems thats exactly what i got   no link with something better? OH WELL right, how about some more replies about how great he is instead of a real suggestion of what exactly to get.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 19, 2019)

I work in the phone repair industry, I've seen only few exploded chargers, from... more like 100 thousands. 

Most of them were water damaged....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey new guy, you either need to learn to read, or get some glasses. I said I "tend" to only use the charger that comes with the device. I didn't say I "just use" the charger that comes with the device.
Obviously when I'm travelling, I don't tend to bring my phone charger, as it might not fit the mains sockets in other countries.

Going around insulting people for no reason isn't going to make you popular around here though.

I'm glad you found something that works for you and your needs. Looking at the one you picked, that's obviously not some cheap crap that hasn't been certified, or it wouldn't be allowed to be sold in the US. I also didn't say it couldn't be made in China, as most things are these days, I said uncertified crap made in China.
You might want to be careful what you plug into it though, as non USB PD devices might get damaged, due to the high Voltages it can output.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> I work in the phone repair industry, I've seen only few exploded chargers, from... more like 100 thousands.
> 
> Most of them were water damaged....


100 thousands!!! hehehe /eye roll.. OK great reply thanks for your non-suggestion. (my previous 5 port charger is not "exploded" but has def expanded and cracked and has not had water damage)



TheLostSwede said:


> Hey new guy, you either need to learn to read, or get some glasses. I said I "tend" to only use the charger that comes with the device. I didn't say I "just use" the charger that comes with the device.
> Obviously when I'm travelling, I don't tend to bring my phone charger, as it might not fit the mains sockets in other countries.
> 
> Going around insulting people for no reason isn't going to make you popular around here though.
> ...



its not ul cert, i over reacted yes. but why bother with your opinions if you dont give me a direct suggestion. its just a shit show here with zero links and real suggestions just opinions and high fiving each other. and btw i dont care who likes me but im sure you do!

going to plug 5 tablets into it (none are quick charge)  when i get home and see what happens


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 19, 2019)

If it's not UL certified, then it's afaik, illegal to sell in the US.

USB PD, short for USB Power Deliver, is an optional part of the USB standard that allows devices to charge from a USB port that delivers more than 5V/500mA.
The problem is, as it delivers non USB Voltages, it can fry devices that aren't smart, i.e. devices that don't ask for the correct Voltage.





						USB hardware - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



But you knew that, right?

You're the one that came here asking for advice, but don't listen/care about the advice given.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> If it's not UL certified, then it's afaik, illegal to sell in the US.
> 
> USB PD, short for USB Power Deliver, is an optional part of the USB standard that allows devices to charge from a USB port that delivers more than 5V/500mA.
> The problem is, as it delivers non USB Voltages, it can fry devices that aren't smart, i.e. devices that don't ask for the correct Voltage.
> ...



nope i didnt study usb wikipedia page, but you are 100% wrong anything can be sold in usa UL cert not required.. guess you didnt know that ehh? /more eye rolls, mods just close this thread, no one is interested in helping with a real suggestion just spouting how smart they are


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 19, 2019)

Anker is a known brand and has a decent selection of multi-port usb chargers, some with support for Qualcomm Quick Charge 3.0, which could be useful. Link here.

Also, you could do with a chill pill.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Anker is a known brand and has a decent selection of multi-port usb chargers, some with support for Qualcomm Quick Charge 3.0, which could be useful. Link here.
> 
> Also, you could do with a chill pill.











						Amazon is recalling a quarter-million battery chargers that can melt and cause chemical burns
					

Amazon's external batteries, which are intended to provide on-the-go power for phones and portable devices, were overheating.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




anker chargers have melted down looking at amazon reviews, they are not a trusted brand just a known brand. sure i can chill when one person tells me what they use and suggest instead of how great another persons opinions are.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 19, 2019)

killster1 said:


> nope i didnt study usb wikipedia page, but you are 100% wrong anything can be sold in usa UL cert not required.. guess you didnt know that ehh? /more eye rolls, mods just close this thread, no one is interested in helping with a real suggestion just spouting how smart they are


There you go then, keep buying uncertified stuff and keep in that metal box of yours, problem solved if you chose to buy things that haven't been safety tested. Although I hope you got a powder based fire extinguisher nearby as well, just in case...
All the products I have been involved in developing have either been UL and/or CE certified or have had a UL, CE, etc. certified power adapter, simply because that guarantees a certain quality standard. If you on the other hand chose to buy products that are not confirming to any safety standards, that's on you.

Oh and maybe stop judging people that you know nothing about on a public forum, since many of us here actually works in the tech industry and have done so for a long time.

And clearly, this is not a forum that specialises in chargers, maybe you should go start your own, where you can inform people about the best products on the market?


----------



## killster1 (Aug 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> There you go then, keep buying uncertified stuff and keep in that metal box of yours, problem solved if you chose to buy things that haven't been safety tested. Although I hope you got a powder based fire extinguisher nearby as well, just in case...
> All the products I have been involved in developing have either been UL and/or CE certified or have had a UL, CE, etc. certified power adapter, simply because that guarantees a certain quality standard. If you on the other hand chose to buy products that are not confirming to any safety standards, that's on you.
> 
> Oh and maybe stop judging people that you know nothing about on a public forum, since many of us here actually works in the tech industry and have done so for a long time.
> ...


i am annoyed no one gave a real link until today but i dont want anker brand really dont trust it at all!
judging? i dont know anything about chargers so i was hoping each person would come chime in with what they use. I guess im the only one that has kids / wife that charge the same time as me. yea i have plenty of extinguishers around the house actually one in each car too.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 19, 2019)

That link has nothing to do with Anker or chargers. Personally, I use the charger that came with my phone as well, as does the vast majority of people, I'd wager. Sometimes people just take turns charging if they're all using the same port (USB micro-B, USB C). I only know one person that has a multi-port charger (and it's from Anker).


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 19, 2019)

killster1 said:


> i am annoyed no one gave a real link until today but i dont want anker brand really dont trust it at all!
> judging? i dont know anything about chargers so i was hoping each person would come chime in with what they use. I guess im the only one that has kids / wife that charge the same time as me. yea i have plenty of extinguishers around the house actually one in each car too.


What's your problem with everyone, maybe this forum is not for you. There are other forums that  Specialize in mobile devices.  Please go there and leave.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2019)

As I don't really want to reply ban the OP as this is his thread I am just going to close it before it descends any further, OP...………….. when you have a little more patience and tolerance let me know and I will re-open, good luck with your search.

My oldest daughter uses this 5 port charger, whilst it is not a Hugely know global brand it has lots of really good reviews, she has had hers for almost 2 years charging multiple devices across her family and it has not let them down and she has not experienced any noticeable degradation in charging times..... reasonably priced too if you can get hold of it "across the pond".

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sabrent-Ce...5P/?tag=bingshoppinga-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583657822542594&psc=1


----------

